# Wanted Outback Toy Hauler



## Summit151

Looking for a outback toy hauler. Let me know if you have one

Thanks


----------



## H2oSprayer

Might be helpful if you could include a bit more information. Perhaps the price range and part of the county you are looking would be helpful.


----------



## Summit151

I am looking for a 240urs or a 280 toyhauler. Price is depended on the year of it and I am in Alberta Canada willing to travel tho


----------



## Northern Ninja

Mines not for sale, but I'm in Alberta with a 280 and love it! I'm aware this probably isn't helpful, lol.


----------

